# men from boys



## Arzhela

Hello,
Two women are running. One of them says :
- _Ready ?_
- *Men from boys*, answers the other one.
Does it mean _"Que le meilleur gagne" _in French ?
Thank you very much for your help !


----------



## Crescent

Arzhela said:


> Hello,
> Two women are running. One of them says :
> - _Ready ?_
> - *Men from boys*, answers the other one.
> Does it mean _"Que le meilleur gagne" _in French ?
> Thank you very much for your help !



Bonsoir!  

Je crains que non, que ça ne veuille pas dire le même que ''Que le meilleur gange'', because that would be: _May the best man win!_ (à moins que je ne comprenne rien..  ) 
Mais je crains aussi que je ne sache pas vous dire ce que la femme voulait dire par cette phrase vraiment étrange!  En vérité, je ne vois aucune connection avec ''Ready?'' et cela me confond un petit peu..
Peut-être ça a quelque chose à faire avec le fait qu'elle était aussi prête que les hommes sont par rapport aux garçons..? Désolée, vraiment, je n'ai pas d'autres idées.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Il y avait eu un fil sur "it sorts the men from the boys" qui disait "c'est la jungle !".
Donc ta proposition semble bien correspondre. Par contre, elle perd de sa force comique (enfin, moi je trouve ça comique sachant que c'est une discussion entre deux femmes)...
Les anglophones sont priés de se manifester.


----------



## calembourde

It might be short for "this will separate the men from the boys" meaning that the real 'men' will be ready/will accept or do well in the challenge while the 'boys' won't. The phrase is common enough that I guess it could be used metaphorically for women, although it seems a bit strange.

Or, less likely, it could be that this is something which will turn boys into men (make men from boys.) It depends on the context.


----------



## Arzhela

I have no other context except that the first woman answers then :
- Doers from dreamers.
And after, they both break into a sprint.
Maybe "men from boys" and "doers from dreamers" mean something together ??
Does it make sense for you ? I really don't understand !


----------



## pheelineerie

It is indeed short for separating the men from the boys, meaning that a particular test of will/strength/ability will show who the real men are, since the boys won't be able to do it. The women are probably hesitating before doing something difficult or daring. To separate the doers from the dreamers isn't a set phrase but reflects upon the men/boys contrast. If the women follow through, they are doers/men. If they don't, they are just dreamers/boys.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Arzhela

Okay! Thank you very much Pheelineerie !  So I guess that "men from boys" could be translated by "que le meilleur gagne" into French.


----------



## pheelineerie

Arzhela said:


> Okay! Thank you very much Pheelineerie ! So I guess that "men from boys" could be translated by "que le meilleur gagne" into French.


 
Hm, not quite the same idea... I don't have a better idea for the moment, though


----------



## geve

C'est coton* à traduire, ça... En tout cas il faut traduire les deux phrases ensemble. Est-ce que les deux femmes s'affrontent, ou bien courent-elles ensemble contre d'autres concurrents ? Je ne suis pas certaine de comprendre si la réponse ("does from dreamers") surenchérit ou s'oppose à la première ("men from boys")...


* une explication


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

C'est maintenant qu'on va voir les vrai*e*s hommes femmes ? ou "C'est maintenant qu'on va voir si on en a..."
"C'est l'heure de vérité", en quelque sorte, non ?


----------



## Arzhela

En fait les deux femmes sont mère et fille et s'entraînent en "copines". La fille fait de la compétition à l'université et la mère court pour son plaisir. Ici elles se lancent un défi "pour rire", au beau milieu d'un petit entraînement.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ah... (déception !), alors ton "que la meilleure gagne" est encore la meilleure traduction à mon avis. Tu as gagné !


----------



## Arzhela

Merci beaucoup Karine ! Je me demande quand même pourquoi nos amis anglophones étaient si peu d'accord avec cette "adaptation", parce que même avec leurs explications, je trouve pas ça si éloigné que ça du sens premier de la phrase anglaise ...  et je suppose que dans la réponse "doers from dreamers", la fille sous-entend que la mère se fait des illusions, du genre "alors là, tu rêves, c'est forcément moi la meilleure !", non ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Arzhela said:


> [...] et je suppose que dans la réponse "doers from dreamers", la fille sous-entend que la mère se fait des illusions, du genre "alors là, tu rêves, c'est forcément moi la meilleure !", non ?


Oui, c'est aussi comme ça que je le comprends. Mais peut-être que je ne comprends pas très bien non plus !


----------



## pheelineerie

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Ah... (déception !), alors ton "que la meilleure gagne" est encore la meilleure traduction à mon avis. Tu as gagné !


 
But what they said doesn't (necessarily) suggest competition beween the two. There will be no winner, there will be only those who are capable and those who aren't.

Not that I have any better ideas =/ I'd have to see the clip to be sure...


----------



## geve

pheelineerie said:


> But what they said doesn't suggest competition beween the two. There will be no winner, there will be only those who are capable and those who aren't.
> 
> Not that I have any better ideas =/


That's what I had understood... and it's not easy to find something that works well for both lines in French. 

Peut-être quelque chose comme _C'est le moment de prouver/On va leur montrer qu'on en a_ ? (ça garde le côté viril cher à Karine ) Mais difficile de trouver une réponse ensuite...


----------



## Arzhela

pheelineerie said:


> But what they said doesn't (necessarily) suggest competition beween the two. There will be no winner, there will be only those who are capable and those who aren't.
> 
> Not that I have any better ideas =/ I'd have to see the clip to be sure...


Okay, so it would be : "Chiche que je te bats à la course!" ? In the clip, they both really competing but the daughter beats her mother at the end of the course and she raises her hands victoriously and points her mother. Then they laugh and the mother says that gloating is so obnoxious and that she's going to kick her ass...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Il faut qu'on m'explique (suis pas rapide ce soir...) : si c'est une course, et qu'on se lance un défi pour voir qui qu'est cap' (*) et qui ne l'est pas, y'a bien un vainqueur et un vaincu, non ?

(*) capable


----------



## Arzhela

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Il faut qu'on m'explique (suis pas rapide ce soir...) : si c'est une course, et qu'on se lance un défi pour voir qui qu'est cap' (*) et qui ne l'est pas, y'a bien un vainqueur et un vaincu, non ?
> 
> (*) capable


Oui mais d'après ce que j'ai compris, la notion de "qui va gagner" n'est pas comprise dans la phrase anglaise. Elle n'exprime que le défi (enfin je pense). Mais tu as raison, la nuance est mince... à cette heure là, ça devient difficile...


----------



## geve

Arzhela said:


> Oui mais d'après ce que j'ai compris, la notion de "qui va gagner" n'est pas comprise dans la phrase anglaise. Elle n'exprime que le défi (enfin je pense). Mais tu as raison, la nuance est mince... à cette heure là, ça devient difficile...


C'est ça : une performance à accomplir, plutôt qu'un concurrent à vaincre... Mais enfin comme dans ton contexte les deux femmes s'affrontent effectivement, _que le/la meilleur(e) gagne_ peut peut-être faire l'affaire !


----------



## clairet

In the phrase "(this will separate the) men from (the) boys", the idea is of separating the people who really know how to do something from those who are only learning. (It is often used to describe a one-sided football match, i.e. a match where one side completely outplays the other). So I think there may be a play on words in this case where two generations are involved. If the mother said it, she was jokingly emphasising her seniority (probably knowing she would be beaten); if the daughter said it, she is playing on the role reversal. So a simple translation as if this was "may the best man win" doesn't really meet the situation, at least as I read it.  (They are also joking about "man"...)


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Arzhela said:


> Oui mais d'après ce que j'ai compris, la notion de "qui va gagner" n'est pas comprise dans la phrase anglaise. Elle n'exprime que le défi (enfin je pense). Mais tu as raison, la nuance est mince... à cette heure là, ça devient difficile...


Ouais... Si on départage des personnes, et qu'il y a une course, c'est implicite qu'il y aura bien un premier (vainqueur) et un deuxième (vaincu)... Bon, je suis un peu en boucle là, il est temps que je m'arrête  ! 
Merci pour tes explications et bon courage.


----------



## calembourde

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Il faut qu'on m'explique (suis pas rapide ce soir...) : si c'est une course, et qu'on se lance un défi pour voir qui qu'est cap' (*) et qui ne l'est pas, y'a bien un vainqueur et un vaincu, non ?



Oui, s'il n'y a que deux compétiteurs, et si on assume qu'un d'entre eux est capable et l'autre ne l'est pas. Mais il pourrait s'avérer qu'aucun d'entre eux n'est capable, ou que les deux le sont. On peut aussi dire ces deux phrases dans une situation où il y a plus de deux personnes, et dans ce cas là il est encore moins certain que seulement une soit capable.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

calembourde said:


> Oui, s'il n'y a que deux compétiteurs, et si on assume qu'un d'entre eux est capable et l'autre ne l'est pas *(*)*. Mais il pourrait s'avérer qu'aucun d'entre eux n'est capable, ou que les deux le sont. On peut aussi dire ces deux phrases dans une situation où il y a plus de deux personnes, et dans ce cas là il est encore moins certain que seulement une soit capable.


Merci Calembour*d*e, je n'avais effectivement pas envisagé l'option de la mort subite des deux femmes avant la ligne d'arrivée ! 


(*) c'est le cas, non ?


----------



## geve

clairet said:


> ...So I think there may be a play on words in this case where two generations are involved...


C'est intéressant, ça. Il faudrait donc savoir si c'est la mère ou la fille qui prononce la première phrase.


----------



## JazzByChas

Je ne suis pas entierement sûr, mais je crois que les phrases voudraient dire qu’on va découvrir l’une qui est la novice et l’un qui est l’accomplie. Et la phrase “doers from dreamers” voudrait dire qu’on va découvir l’un que rêve et l’une qui fait. 

{EDIT:} et la mère a jeté a défi à la fille, alors, on ne souhaite pas l'un à l'autre "que la meilleure gagner..."

À mon avis, la meilleure phrase doit être, “Faites-la, ou tais-toi!” en une mannière amable, bien sûr...

AMAM....


----------



## zazap

Arzhela said:


> et je suppose que dans la réponse "doers from dreamers", la fille sous-entend que la mère se fait des illusions, du genre "alors là, tu rêves, c'est forcément moi la meilleure !", non ?


Je ne crois pas que c'était une réponse, c'était une autre manière de dire sensiblement la même chose.  Mother:"This will separate the men from the boys"  Daughter:"And the doers from the dreamers".  (And we are doers, not dreamers).
-On va voir qui est cap'
-Vraiment cap'


----------



## Arzhela

Moi j'avais compris :
- _on va voir qui est cap'_ (c'est la mère qui lance le 1er défi)
- _on va voir qui rêve et qui a les pieds sur terre _(là, c'est la fille qui répond)
Et la fille faisant de la compétition, elle est forcément meilleure que sa mère.
C'est pas ça ?


----------



## pheelineerie

Arzhela said:


> Moi j'avais compris :
> - _on va voir qui est cap'_ (c'est la mère qui lance le 1er défi)
> - _on va voir qui rêve et qui a les pieds sur terre _(là, c'est la fille qui répond)
> Et la fille faisant de la compétition, elle est forcément meilleure que sa mère.
> C'est pas ça ?


 
C'est exactement ça, à mon avis.

Pourquoi pas plus fluide ?
- _on va voir qui est cap'_
- _oui, et qui rêve et qui a les pieds sur terre _


----------



## clairet

Arzhela said:


> Moi j'avais compris :
> - _on va voir qui est cap'_ (c'est la mère qui lance le 1er défi)
> - _on va voir qui rêve et qui a les pieds sur terre _(là, c'est la fille qui répond)
> Et la fille faisant de la compétition, elle est forcément meilleure que sa mère.
> C'est pas ça ?


 
I think you've cracked it!


----------

